# Planning for a trip



## iski12345 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been doing a ton of research lately on different lenses and have had myself settled on a Sigma 150mm 2.8 Macro (mostly because my wife really likes macro). She enjoys macro but I would not say that she is super into into it. She does almost entirely flowers. And she will alsmost never take a tripod. I thought that if I got her the Sigma 150 she might really start getting more into macro. But at the same time I really don't know if she would want a real expensive lens to dedicate just to taking photos of flowers. (Although Overread did tell me in a different thread that the sigma 150 could be used for some landscape photos and some general work) Which is why I am still keeping this as an option.  

We have been planning a trip to Greece this summer and we both thought that it would be nice to have another zoom lens. Currently we have a 60d with a 18-135 kit lens. I have recently been thinking that maybe we should get a 70-200mm f4 for the trip. But I know that this is not at all a macro lens at all. So we would still not have a lens for her to take the kinds of flower pictures that she would like to take. Then last night I came across a site that discussed a couple of macro options (for beginners) that I thought might work for us. The options were the 500d close up lens, Kenko extension tubes, and they also mention extenders... 

I am just looking for input on these options. What I really want is to have two lenses that I can take to Greece that will allow my wife and I to take a variety of different shots and not have to buy both the sigma and the 70-200. If you were me what would you do? 

Thanks


----------



## KenC (Feb 22, 2012)

Macro photography without a tripod rarely leads to anything but trouble.  If you're really not going to use one, then there is no point lugging a heavy macro lens.  Yes, the 150 can be used for other things, but you could have the versatility of a telephoto zoom instead, or carry a much lighter and faster telephoto prime in the 100 to 150 mm range for those non-macro subjects.


----------

